# Euer größter Barsch



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

Werd ja immer neidisch, wenn ich so in den Fangmeldungen sehe, was ihr da immer an Barschen fangt.

Bei mir hört das ja (bisher) so mit um die 40 cm auf (geschätzt, im Wasser abgehakt)...


Da scheints ja bei vielen echt erst anzufangen...

Wie groß war euer größter Barsch?

Auch wie bei mir eher um/unter 40 cm-  oder seid ihr auch so Klopperfänger mit 45 cm plus???


----------



## feederbrassen (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ich kann meine Kirschen nicht durch Bilder belegen. 
Das war vor der digitalen Welt. 
57,56 und 52 cm die ich landen konnte. 
60 ist in Arbeit, sind definitiv im See vorhanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

ja leck mich am A.............................

Du heisst doch Feederbrassen????

Wie wärs mit Monsterbarsch?


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Bis jetzt liegt mein PB bei 41cm, als junger Bursch damals noch ohne Kamera unterwegs leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

bist mir wenigstens nicht so weit voraus wie Feederbrassen ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein Profilbild ist übrigens NICHT mein größter, sondern nur mein erster ausm See (sonst nur Flussbarsche) ..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein größter Barsch mit 47cm war eigentlich "nur" Beifang beim Aalangeln, liegt auch schon locker 20 Jahre zurück.
Gezielt auf Dickbarsche hab ich eigentlich nie geangelt und hab es auch nicht vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

ich hätt schon gerne mal einen mit 45 cm im ersten "Schritt", dann gerne den 50igern oben drauf später..

Würd mich schon reizen...

Bei so vielen schönen Barschen, die andere fangen und melden, muss das auch für nen Angler wie mich im Bereich des Möglichen liegen, hoff ich doch..
:g:g:g


----------



## Reg A. (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

53cm, als Beifang beim Hechtangeln. War bisher aber auch mein einziger 50+ Barsch. Solche zwischen 40 und 50cm hab ich aber jede Saison dabei, ebenfalls als Beifang (geh gezielt ja nur auf Hecht).


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Jetzt auch noch die Bayern ;-))))

Ich wär froh über nen klar ü40 - und der schreibt von " Solche zwischen 40 und 50cm hab ich aber jede Saison dabei"

Seid ihr gemein ;-)))

Was frag ich aber auch..


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

50cm :m

Mittvierziger so einige.....|wavey:


----------



## aufe_und_obe (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Pb müssen sich zwei 47er Bürschtling Teilen, wobei der erste auf ein 18cm Rotauge beim Hechtangeln gebissen hatte. Leider verangelt,  konnte ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen, was dann allerdings beim ausnehmen im Magen war beleibt mir immer in Erinnerung. Ein Rotauge mit 15cm und ein fetter Signalkrebs. 
Wie der diesen Riesen Krebs ohne Bauchweh verdauen wollte?
Der zweite beim klassischen Wurm Zupfen, nicht verangelt und darf seine DNA weiter vererben


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Große scheinen öfter Beifang beim Hechten zu sein - also eher Naturköder wie Wurm und Köfi?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja leck mich am A.............................
> 
> Du heisst doch Feederbrassen????
> 
> Wie wärs mit Monsterbarsch?



Feederbrassen stammt aus meiner,, aktiven Wettbewersbszeit, speziell auf Klodeckel. 
Vor dieser Zeit überwiegend gezielt auf Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

na guck an ;-)))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

40 an nem Vereinsteich.


----------



## honeybee (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

49cm...... Anfangs- und Mittvierziger einige und immer wieder


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

jetzt zocken mich schon Mädels ab........
:g:g:g


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Hallo,

@Thomas


> ich wär froh über nen klar ü40



Dann wird es vielleicht mal Zeit, das Gewässer zu wechseln.

Gute Chancen auf Barsche zwischen 40-50cm hat man mittlerweile auch im Süden in vielen Gewässern.


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ne Thomas.
Mehr als 43 ging bisher auch nicht.
Meistens gehen Barsch um 40 bei mir im Dunkeln.

Dem 50er träum ich auch noch hinterher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ne Thomas.
> Mehr als 43 ging bisher auch nicht.
> Meistens gehen Barsch um 40 bei mir im Dunkeln.
> 
> Dem 50er träum ich auch noch hinterher.


noch einer, sehr schön


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Schon fast peinlich, aber hab nicht einmal die 40 erreicht...da fehlten so ca. 2cm. Gab aber mehrere Barsche dieser Größe. War ein Kleingewässer, teils nur knöcheltief. Dafür gehts vielleicht noch...


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Auf Barsch bin ich nicht gut zu sprechen... 38 dürfte mein größter sein. Hab ich mal auf Köderfisch beim Hechtangeln gefangen. 

Beim Dropshotten habe ich schon einige so mit ungefähr 35 gefangen. Meine Hausgewässer sind aber keine besonders guten Barschgewässer - oder ich finde bzw. kriege die Barsche nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> oder ich finde bzw. kriege die Barsche nicht.


ich vermute bei mir zweiteres...


----------



## honeybee (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jetzt zocken mich schon Mädels ab........
> :g:g:g



Barsch ist nun mal mein Fisch 

Dafür kannst Du vielleicht andere Sachen besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

was heisst hier vielleicht???
:g:g:g


----------



## Pinocio (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein größter ist auch nur knapp 40 cm gewesen, aus dem Neckar sogar. Aber angel auch nie wirklich gezielt auf Barsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

war auch bei mir Neckar


----------



## jochen68 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

... früher nie über 40cm. Aaaber - dann hatte ich 2015 ein Full House Barsche auf Hegene und der unterste Barsch war vom Opa (47cm) gefressen worden. 

Und habe da letzes Jahr gleich mehrere gute 45+ in einer Woche gehabt  Aber immer machten die kurz vor 50cm Schluß. Die Traumgrenze ist also (noch ?) nicht gefallen. An derselben Stelle zur selben Zeit übrigens dies Jahr tote Hose, null Bisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Überbeisser - wieder Naturköder dann sozusagen ;-)


----------



## jochen68 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

das Foto dazu:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

HAMMERHART!!!!!!!! 

Geiles Foto!!!!

Dem guckt noch richtig der Schwanz raus!!


----------



## UMueller (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

49 cm bei genau 2 kg. Auf silbernen Mepps an einem sehr frühen Junimorgen in einem Baggersee. Sowas vergißt man nicht. Ist nun schon über 30 Jahre her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

und Mepps fängt heute noch!!


----------



## JottU (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

So richtig große (38+) hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. #c
Mein bisheriger Rekord von 47cm weiß gar nicht mehr wann das war. Auf alle Fälle noch auf nen leb. Köfi.


----------



## Scholle 0 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

50 cm war der größte.
Wobei die beste Session ich vor 2 Jahren hatte mit 5 Mitte 40ern in 30 min.


----------



## Scholle 0 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Das ist er


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ich habe schon einige über 40cm. gefangen.
Der beste war 44cm. lang. Träume weiter vom 
50er,die im GR.PLÖNER SEE auch vorhanden,
aber sehr,sehr schwer zu erwischen sind.
Wenn es gut läuft, fange ich 3-5 Barsche über 40cm,
im Jahr.


----------



## Barschflosse (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Hallo 
Barsche um die 40 gingen mir schon öfter ans Band und dieses Jahr im August konnte ich meinen PB auf 47 cm hochschrauben.Hatte knapp über 2kg,war ein richtiger Moppel.
Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Cocu (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Das ist er



Du hast aber nen kleinen Kescher ...  

Ich kann aber als größten Barsch auch nur einen mit 36 cm beisteuern ... komme allerdings auch nur viel zu selten zum Süßwasser-Angeln in den letzten 4 Jahren, also seitdem ich wieder angefangen habe zu angeln ... #q


----------



## zokker (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein größter Barsch in Schweden, 49cm.
In Deutschland 48cm.


----------



## Finke20 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

:vik:

Der Größte ist 45 cm gewesen und einige um 40 cm und viele bis 37 cm, hier sind mal einige, in meinen Alben sind noch einige zu sehen. 





40 cm




37 cm








42 cm 




37 cm









45 cm


----------



## ronram (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

46cm im Wasser von Kölle...
Macht schon Spaß beim leichten Dropshotten.

Der 50er kommt auch irgendwann. Ich hab Zeit.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Pb 54cm...40-50cm fang ich öfter in De.wie im Ausland.

Hollands Diep zb. bringt oft große Barsche 50er (Bootsangeln) oder um Stockholm ist das eher Standard die 40-50er...hier in De.gibt es auch einige Großbarschgewässer,aber die meisten Barschspezies schweigen lieber mittlerweile über ihre Gewässer und über ihre Fänge (was ich sehr gut verstehen kann).

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Eines sieht man auch inzwischen:
Quer durch alle Barschköder!!

Geile Fotos, Finke20!!


----------



## Enorm (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Belegbar mit Bildern 25cm auf eine Dropshot Montage.

Aber mit ca. 12 Jahren an der Donau habe ich mal einen gefangen der um die 35cm hatte, gebissen auf einen ganz einfachen Twister.
Sowas vergisst man einfach nicht :m


----------



## bacalo (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Meinen größten Barsch mit 54 cm fing ich 1977 mit einem lebenden, fingerlangen Bärschling. Hatte vorher mit kleinen KöFi´s so einige mit so um die 35, als ich den Bärschling präsentierte folgte prombt der Biss.
In den vergangenen Jahren -den Grundeln sei Dank- nicht wenige zwischen 40-45er. Hier ist mein Lieblingsköder ein 5er Mepps in Silber mit zwei roten Punkten (Edding, je einen auf Vorder-/Rückseite).
Heuer dagegen war es hier am Main eher mau.
Ach ja, Nachts habe ich noch keinen Barsch verhaften können.


----------



## Mollebulle (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

@Finke20 

Super tolle Bilder von Dir und  Deinen   (Barschen)... #6
Respekt
.
bei mir im Bodensee (Untersee)  siehts dahingend eher "Mau" aus  (Verputtung !)
.
wär mal froh so einen  30 + Bollen fangen zu können  .... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



bacalo schrieb:


> Ach ja, Nachts habe ich noch keinen Barsch verhaften können.


Witzig - weiter vorne hatte ein Kollege geschrieben, dass er seien Dicken vorzugsweise nachts erwischt!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> HAMMERHART!!!!!!!!
> 
> Geiles Foto!!!!
> 
> Dem guckt noch richtig der Schwanz raus!!




Könnte man so für den Ferkelfahnder stehen lassen.:m

Wo ist der wenn man ihn mal braucht?????


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Kann das sein mit den Barschen.?

https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/weltrekord-barsch-aus-dem-edersee/


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

naja, das war vor Tschernobyl - Komma verrutscht? 
;-))


----------



## gründler (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Wir haben die letzten Barsche mal auf's Alter untersucht.

40cm 8J. 
44cm 10J.
41cm 7J. 
usw usw.liegt auch am Gewässer,aber so grob 7-10J hat so nen 40-45er aufn Buckel.

Nen 50+ auch mal bis zu 20J.


----------



## pike-81 (19. November 2017)

Moinsen!
Große Barsche sind m.M.n. so ziemlich das Schwierigste überhaupt. 

Entweder man probiert es mit den üblichen Barschködern (nicht mein Ding), dann ist es eben Glück, wenn zwischen den vielen kleinen Punkern mal ein Moppel kommt. 

Oder man schraubt die Ködergröße hoch (mein Ding), dann ist es eben Glück, wenn zwischen vielen Grashechten mal ein Streifenkarpfen dabei ist. 

Große Barsche sind schwierig...

Mein Lieblingsköder ist der Mepps Longcast #4 in Messing. 
Fliegt wie Sau, läuft für einen Spinner recht tief und macht Strecke. 

Meine größten Barsche waren so Ende 40 bis Anfang 50cm. 
Leider habe ich nicht mehr von allen Bilder. 
Früher waren es immer nur „Beifänge“ bei Forelle und Hecht. 
Nach dem Motto:
„Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der Tag im Axxx.“
Heute sind sie eine heimliche Liebe geworden. 
Eigentlich geht jede Saison was, so daß ich auch ein paar vorweisen kann.

60cm dürfte, wenn überhaupt, die absolute Schallmauer sein. Ähnlich wie ein 1,40cm Hecht oder ein 3m Waller. 
































Das A und O ist das Gewässer. 
Denn Dickbarsche sind sehr alt, müssen also erstmal zwischen Freßfeinden, Anglern und Fischern abwachsen. 
Zudem neigen Barsche in einigen Gewässern zur Verbuttung. Aber auch in solchen Tümpeln habe ich schon Ausreißer miterleben dürfen. 

Petri








"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## brauni (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ich lieg auch bei 50cm! Das ganze aber nun schon 4 mal! Der 51 er will einfach nicht! Hier ein 50iger der Rest kann sich auf meinem Profil angeschaut werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Danke für alle eure Meldungen und Fotos - ist ja irre.. 

Krieg langsam Minderwertigkeitskomplexe


----------



## u-see fischer (19. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein Größter hatte 51 cm. An diesem Tag hatte ich binnen weniger Minuten einen 51er, einen 48er und einen 47er Barsch. Danach kamen nur noch einige Barsche die dann alle Mitte 30 waren.

7-8 Jahre später gab es noch einmal einen 48er Barsch.

Vor Leute, die gezielt große Barsche fangen können ziehe ich den Hut


----------



## Rannebert (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mehr als 48cm hab ich auch noch nicht als Barsch gefangen.
Aber von der 40+ Klasse fange ich normalerweise jedes Jahr ein paar. 
Das schlimme daran ist, dass ich hier ein Gewässer habe, das die Kandidaten beherbergt, nur fangen lassen sie sich sehr schwierig. Mit Lebendköfi würde das sicher sehr gut gehen, ist nur dort strikt verboten. Sowohl beim Köfistippen als auch ab und an, wenn man mal einen Barsch der 20er Kategorie am Haken hat, kann man die Dickbarsche immer wieder gut beobachten, bzw auch mit erleben, wie sie sich den Fisch am Haken schnappen.
Und die sind auch in 40+ gerne noch in Gruppen um die 10 Fische unterwegs.

Wenn ich denn mal einen in der Grösse mitnehmen musste, hab ich auch aufs Alter geschielt, die sind mit ihren 10+ Jahren offensichtlich schlau genug, um Kunstköder zu ignorieren. Aber ich plane schon seit einiger Zeit, das mal gezielt mit gezupftem Totköfi zu versuchen.

Als Bild mal ein 46er mit 8cm Köder irgendwo in seiner riesigen Futterluke! 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=261928&stc=1&d=1511137405


Edit: Irgendjemand muss mir mal erklären, wie ich Attachments aus anderen Forenbereichen erneut in einen Beitrag einbinden kann! |kopfkrat


----------



## DrDosenbier (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Morgen!

 Der größte war 48 cm. Das war 1992 im Königsfließ (Prignitz). Der Fluß ist an der Fangstelle rund 2 - 3 Meter breit und max. 1 Meter tief. Eigentlich wollten wir Karpfen auf Grund mit Tauwurm fangen (die hatte jemand nach der Wende da ausgesetzt). Irgendwann hing dann der Klopper am Haken. Viel Drill gab es nicht, der Bursche zog gleich ins Schilf gegenüber und musst von meinem Kumpel "befreit" werden.

 Ansonsten nur kleine Beifänge beim Friedfischangeln. Seit diesem Jahr (Raubfischneuling) viele zwischen 25 und 35 cm. Als absolut tödlich hat sich an meinen Hausgewässern der keitech impact erwiesen. Ü30 nur auf Drop Shot mit gaaaaaanz langen Ruhephasen! 


 Gruß Dose


----------



## Reg A. (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Große scheinen öfter Beifang beim Hechten zu sein - also eher Naturköder wie Wurm und Köfi?



Nein, bei mir ausschließlich auf Kunstköder; angle nicht mit KöFi, weder tot noch "untot" 

Auf richtig große Hechtschlappen hab ich noch keinen Barsch gefangen, aber auf mittelgroße GuFis (14-18cm), kleine bis mittelgroße Wobbler (12-15cm), kleine Jerks (10-12cm), und große Spinner beißt auch immer wieder mal ein größerer/großer Barsch. Der 53er hat sich nen 7er Mepps gegönnt


----------



## Silvio.i (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein Rekordbarsch habe ich 1989 gefangen. 56cm. Dann war die Mauer weg und die großen Barsche auch. In der "Neuzeit" konnte ich lediglich ein paar Ü40 Barsche fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

"lediglich ein paar Ü-40 Barsche" - ich kau hier meine Schreibtischplatte....
;-))))


----------



## schuppensammler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

und ich hab noch keinen über 33 gefangen *kopp kratz* irgendwas mach ich falsch oder es liegt am gewässer


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Gewässer, wie bei mir. 
MUSS das Gewässer sein....
:g:g:g


----------



## honeybee (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gewässer, wie bei mir.
> MUSS das Gewässer sein....
> :g:g:g



Du musst Dir das nicht schönreden :q:q:q:q

By the Way....auch meine ausnahmslos mit KuKö und gezielt.
Bei mir sind dann eher andere Fische Beifang


----------



## schuppensammler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

https://journal.amberjack.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/fishyhands-make-your-catch-look.jpg
 so mach ich das demnächst auch ^^


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Bei uns in der Umgebung ist ja ein 25er schon kapital. In den Urlauben an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte hatten wir aber regelmäßig Fische über 40 Zentimeter. 49 war glaub ich der größte...


----------



## gixxer (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

67 cm am Insko See in Polen. Juli 2017 im Urlaub.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



gixxer schrieb:


> 67 cm am Insko See in Polen. Juli 2017 im Urlaub.



Gutes Gewässer, da hatte ich auch meinem Metersiebzig Hecht letztes Jahr. Kamera fiel leider ins Wasser, weil das Boot beim Drill kenterte.


----------



## honeybee (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Gutes Gewässer, da hatte ich auch meinem Metersiebzig Hecht letztes Jahr. Kamera fiel leider ins Wasser, weil das Boot beim Drill kenterte.



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



honeybee schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gewässer, wie bei mir.
> ...



jajaja, mich  fertig machen wollen, das gefällt Dir, gelle?


----------



## H.Christians (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

46 cm, rund 4 Pfd. 

Beifang beim Kunstköderfischen auf Zander.

Hat einen 13er Gummifisch komplett inhaliert.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

34 cm, Spitz gehakt, ist mir leider wieder ins Wasser gefallen. Bis Dato habe ich hier in der Fulda keinen größeren gesehen - allerdings angeln wir auch nicht gezielt auf Barsch. Mein Kumpel hängt nen Wurm an den Haken und haut dann einfach raus und ich habe es eigentlich auf Friedfische abgesehen und angle fast ausschliesslich nachts mit Wurm auf Aal


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

mein PB beim Barsch liegt bei 38 cm und ist schon ein paar Jahre her... Angel aber auch nicht gezielt auf Barsch, meist Beifang beim Hechte ärgern...


----------



## motocross11 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein PB liegt bei 46 oder 47cm. Genau weiß ich es nicht mehr da ich den Fisch damals vor 20 Jahren auf Spinner gefangen habe. Da hatte man noch kein Smartphone oder Kamera mit dabei. In meiner 2. Anglerkarriere ab 2012 bleibt bei mir das Maßband spätestens bei 42cm stehen. Hoffe ich kann irgendwann nochmal einen 50+ Barsch in den Händen halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Und immer mehr so geile Bilder und Meldungen - mein Neid ist euch gewiss!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ein wirklich tolles Thema mit hammer Bildern.
Geile Brummer dabei.

Bei mir ist es *die ewige 44* 
Alleine in diesem Jahr bereits 4 oder 5 mal den 44er Barsch  gefangen. Aber da drüber hinaus komme ich einfach nicht.#c
(Und alle an anderen Stellen, mit unterschiedlichen Ködern und Techniken gefangen)


----------



## pike-81 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Leck mich am bARSCH!
-Was für ein Streifenkarpfen️


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

2015 und 2016 als ich öfter am Barscheln war konnte ich 2 x 48cm, 1 x 46 und drei weitere zwischen 41-44cm aus dem Dortmunder-Ems-Kanal rauszaubern...
Ab 40cm sind das echt schon geile Moppels und auch nicht alltäglich in dem DEK...
Von 30cm-40cm habe ich auch in den zwei Jahren jede cm-Stufe zu gemacht und einige auch mehrfach...Da war ich auch öfter die Woche unterwegs...
Ich glaube, ich muß auch noch mal zum Kanal wenn ich die geilen Kirschen so hier sehe :m...
Dieses Jahr ging mir ein 46er als beifang auf Zander am Rhein an den Haken...

#h...


----------



## DrDosenbier (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Also am Freitag Vormittag hatte ich auch nur einen 33er, konnte aber den großen Kollegen beim Jagen zusehen. Das Wasser ist sehr klar hier. Die richtig Dicken sind echte Energiesparer. Während das Jungvolk wie blöde durchs Wasser prügelte und die Ukeleien jagten, hingen die großen gemütlich am Rande, hielten Obacht und ließen sich das Futter regelrecht ins Maul jagen. Schnell geführte Köder werden mehr oder weniger ignoriert oder man folgt nur gemächlich den Jungbarschen, die Jagd auf die Kunstköder machen. Schön und interessant zu beobachten. 

Im Magen von meinem Barsch befanden sich übrigens zwei halbverdaute Ukels. Grundeln sind an der Stelle reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Michael_05er (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein Rekord liegt bei 38cm. Danach kommen nur ein paar um die 30. Der 38er ist schon ein paar Jahre her, aber ich erinnere mich immer noch an den Schreck, als der auftauchte. Vorher hatte ich Barsche nur als Beifang beim stippen, und die waren U20... Ich hoffe, dass ich mal die 40 knacke und träume von den 50.


----------



## Lenger06 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Passend zum Thema...hier mein zweitgrößter Barsch von 48 cm gefangen am Wochenende im Rhein...:m Mein PB liegt bei 49,5..|uhoh: An der 50 arbeite ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

toll - und auch toll fotografiert..


----------



## Franky (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein größter Barsch hatte 42 cm und kam mit guten 1200 g aus der Weser Höhe DGZRS Bremen. Der zweitgrößte kam mit 40 cm und einem guten Kilo aus dem Mahndorfer See. Einige Zeit war mein "Schnitt" in dem See bei guten 35 cm und 750 g... Dann war leider mit einem mal ein einem aufs andere Jahr Schluss... Allerdings nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch bei einigen anderen "Spezis".
Mein größter "Mainbarsch" hat immerhin 32 cm (Gewicht unbekannt, geschätzt ein gutes Pfund) auf die Schuppen gebracht.


----------



## FlitzeZett (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Edersee sei dank sind ü40 Kirschen jederzeit möglich bei uns.
Samstag zuletzt ne 44 Kirsche. PB liegt bei 52,5cm aus 2016.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

40iger jederzeit.... boah...


----------



## Franky (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Edersee sei dank sind ü40 Kirschen jederzeit möglich bei uns.
> Samstag zuletzt ne 44 Kirsche. PB liegt bei 52,5cm aus 2016.



Sind die 60 cm eigentlich inzwischen geknackt???


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Franky schrieb:


> Sind die 60 cm eigentlich inzwischen geknackt???



Ich kenne nur den Fisch aus Schweden:
61,5cm

Relativ glaubhaft, siehe:
http://skvalp.se/20170615/laaaaang-abborre-for-emanuel-sward/

Und dann gibts natürlich noch den vermeintlichen Weltrekordbarsch der Profiblinker Leute - allerdings ohne genaues Maß:
http://www.profi-blinker.de/de/weltrekord/

Angeblich wurde am Edersee 1943 ein Barsch mit 7kg und 68cm Länge gefangen (nicht mit der Angel). Bilder davon kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## MikeHawk (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Der Schwedenbarsch ist ja mittlerweile als Fake entlarvt. Das Maßband wurde unter dem Fisch um 10cm geknickt. Er ist also 51,5.

Zum PB Barsch kein Kommentar...wer den Fisch wiegen kann, kann ihn auch messen.

 @Edit: Der einzige Barsch dem ich die ü60 zutraue ist der Atom Barsch aus dem Nachbar Forum...natürlich auch nicht gemessen...das Foto ist allerdings atemberaubend obwohl der Barsch eher zurück- statt vorgehalten wird


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



> Der Schwedenbarsch ist ja mittlerweile als Fake entlarvt. Das Maßband wurde unter dem Fisch um 10cm geknickt. Er ist also 51,5.



Ist ja geil :q 
Guter Trick im Übrigen, das muss ich mir merken :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

nachm Motto:
Wie bastel ich den Meterhecht....


----------



## geomujo (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Vorgestern gab neuen PB von 38cm. 3 Wochen vorher 37cm und noch 2 Wochen vorher wurde die 35er Marke geknackt. Ja, der Herbst lief dieses Jahr in Sachen Barsche außergewöhnlich gut.


----------



## Franky (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

'Nen 50er Barsch zu "tunen" ist schon ein starkes Stück... Da hatte es einer aber besonders nötig, wa... 

Ich frage daher, weil mir und meinem Bruder vor ein paar Jahren am Edersee im Laden der "60er" als quasi fast schon gefangen "verkauft" hatte - wäre sozusagen nur noch eine Frage von Stunden oder Tagen (oder Wochen oder Monaten oderoderoder ) Bislang würde der Rekord bei 59 cm stehen, gefangen "Anfang des Monats". Ich glaube, wir waren Ende August 2008 da...
Den "umlackierten Karpfen" kenn ich noch, sicherlich ein Monstrum von Barsch, aber leider ohne Tech-Specs  Mir ging es aber u. a. speziell um den Edersee.


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

über 50 cm #6 aber unter 60 cm ist aber über 50 Jahre her
 mein letzter größerer gemessene (von meinem Begleiter)
 42 cm ist aber auch schon wieder über 30 Jahre her.
 Den Größten der meinem Blinker bis an Kahn gefolgt ist 
 aber nicht gebissen hat war im Vicken wo östlich der Göthakanal mündet vor der ersten Insel .


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Hallo,

seit bei uns im Kanal die Grundeln los sind, sind die Durchschnittsgrößen steil nach oben gegangen.

Wenn man zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Platz mit dem richtigen (Kunst-)Köder angelt, sind auch mehrere Barsche zwischen 45 - 49 cm möglich. 50+cm  ist dort aber immer noch ne extrem schwer zu knackende Marke. War bisher weder mir noch meinen Angelkumpels schon vergönnt.



> Zum PB Barsch kein Kommentar...wer den Fisch wiegen kann, kann ihn auch messen.



Wurde ja weder gemessen noch gewogen. Sonst wäre ja auch die ganze Phantasie zerstört.


----------



## FlitzeZett (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Am Edersee gibt’s laut Erzählungen Fänge über 60cm. Gerade die Rentner erzählen gerne von früher. Was daran ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Hab aber zumindest keinen gesehen bisher. Ü50 wird aber regelmäßig gefangen. Wenn einer einen 60 heutzutage fangen würde, dann wäre er in der Presse gelandet. 

Die Weltklasse Wachstums Bedingungen am Edersee sind es. Laut IG Ederrsee Erhebungen brauch ein 50Barsch um die 5-7 Jahre anstatt 20. 

Nichts desto trotz ist der Edersee eine Diva und die Fänge der Dickbarsche werden immer schwerer. Auch die Fangzahl ist rückläufig - kenne Angler die hatte im Jahr bei ca 100 Angeltagen am See auch über 100 ü40. Dieses Jahr hat es aber wieder ordentlich Fänge von Dickbarsche gegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> kenne Angler die hatte im Jahr bei ca 100 Angeltagen am See auch über 100 ü40.


Nicht Dein Ernst???
Bei jedem Angeltag nen ü40iger?????


----------



## Kurbel (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Der 42 ziger ist ein Schwedenbarsch.Der andere stammt aus einem heimischen Baggersee aus der guten Beissphase von Anfang Oktober.An einem Vormittag gingen mir in ca. anderthalb Stunden 15 Barsche um die 30 cm an den Köder.Und dieser 
46ziger und ein 45ziger innerhalb von 20 min.Das war ein toller Vormittag.Nachdem dann mal so 15 Kormorane gehaust haben, und es kälter wurde war dann der Platz wie tot.


----------



## Bronni (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ich hatte schon vor einigen Wochen berichtet, dass ich am Bodden/Schaprode bei zehn Würfen sieben Barsche zwischen 30 und 35cm innerhalb weniger Minuten haken konnte. Wenn nicht dreimal Kraut am Haken gehangen hätte, wären es vielleicht zehn Barsche geworden. Tags zu vor hatte ich u.a. einen 41,5cm Barsch am Haken. Ich glaube, das Potential am Bodden ist riesig und ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn von dort in näherer Zukunft die Meldung käme, die 60iger Marke ist geknackt worden, ich traue es dem Gewässer absolut zu.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Der Schwedenbarsch ist ja mittlerweile als Fake entlarvt. Das Maßband wurde unter dem Fisch um 10cm geknickt. Er ist also 51,5.


Genau genommen wird es als Fake vorgeworfen indem man selbst ein bewegtes Bild als Standbild zusammen gestückelt hat. Das ist für mich noch kein Beweis um es als Fake entlarvt zu habe. Aber nichts desto trotz glaube ich auch nicht, dass es sich dabei um einen 60+ Barsch handelt.

Meiner Erfahrung nach kenne ich kaum einen Fisch, den man so schnell falsch einschätzen kann. Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Körperformen (Stiernacke oder länglich) schätzt man Barsche oft ganz anders ein. Ist uns dieses Jahr auch einige Male passiert. Der 30er war dann doch über die 40 und der 45er war dann doch nur 39, was man am Ende in beiden Fällen nicht glauben wollte. Manche sind einfach voluminöser und erscheinen damit auch länger als sie sind.



Bronni schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon vor einigen Wochen berichtet, dass ich am Bodden/Schaprode bei zehn Würfen sieben Barsche zwischen 30 und 35cm innerhalb weniger Minuten haken konnte.


Wir hatten es Anfang des Jahres im Winter an einer Stelle, da konnten wir mit nahezu jeden Wurf auf Blutegel einen 35er Barsch landen. Die Fische waren nahezu alle zwischen 32 und 35cm und standen den ganzen Tag dort. 

Barsche sind echt schon faszinierende Tiere.
Bei kaum einem Fisch scheinen die einzelnen cm so viel auszumachen.


----------



## GandRalf (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Moin auch,

Mein größter Barsch war zudem auch noch recht "rund".

43cm aus dem MLK.


----------



## MikeHawk (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

@Dennis;

 man sieht auch ohne Video ganz gut das die (10 sichtbaren cm) des Maßbandes am Schwanzende deutlich länger sind als die verbleibenden (angeblich 51,5 cm) unter dem Barsch.

Zum Thema.
Nachdem ich über 20 Jahre nichtmal über die 30cm hinaus kam. Hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren eine Dublette mit 42 und 44cm....bisher auch nicht mehr übertroffen. War zwar irgendwie cool aber so richtig genießen konnte ich diesen "komischen" Drill eben auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mit was haste da geangelt (wg. Doublette):
Hegene?


----------



## MikeHawk (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

5cm Gummifsch unten und 50cm drüber eine Springerfliege (8er Haken mit paar roten Wollfäden)...funktioniert im Frühjahr und Sommer hervorragend


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

aah, ok-  und damit gezielt auf Barsch?

Dürfteste bei uns (BW), glaube ich, gar nicht (nur 1 Anbissstelle ausser bei Hegenen, müsst ich aber nochmal gucken)


----------



## Andal (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Solche Springermontagen sich sehr oft nicht erlaubt. Aber eben auch auf Barsch sehr wirksam, weil sie den Futterneid ausreizen.

Der Barsch ist in den letzten Jahren so überhaupt nicht mein Freund. Ganz besonders nicht in dem Stück Rhein, das ich befische. Ich kann machen, was ich will, es beisst alles mögliche, nur einfach kein Barsch.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



> Aber eben auch auf Barsch sehr wirksam, weil sie den Futterneid ausreizen.



Das stimmt. Ich binde öfter ca. 40cm über dem Gummifisch eine kleine Springerschlaufe ins Vorfach und montiere da auf einem Einzelhaken irgendeinen Gummiwurm/no-action shad. 
Also im Prinzip eine Dropshot-Montage und anstatt einem Dropshot-Blei einfach einen Gummifisch nehmen  

Habe mir das von Boardie freibadwirt abgeschaut. Die meisten Fische kommen auf den Beifänger. Funktioniert wirklich gut - aber den "großen" Barsch hats mir auch noch nicht beschert


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein Kumpel und ich,basteln unsere Beifänger über dem Pilker oder
Spinner,aus ganz stinknormalem Fahrradventilgummi.So ca. 2.cm abschneiden,hinten schräg abschneiden und die Schrägung mit roten
Edding einen halben cm.anmalen.Haken durchstecken anbinden und los.
Auch wenn wir uns heute noch wundern ,was die Barsche da sehen,bei uns
am See fangen die Dinger sehr gut.Von klein ,bis 41cm.,war schon alles dabei.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Also einen Gummi Makk in XXS!?


----------



## riverboy (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mein größter Barsch hatte 47 cm und war ca 1,5 Kg schwer. Gefangen habe ich ihn Juli 2015, am RMD- Kanal in Nürnberg bei über 30 ° C im Schatten auf Keitech-Gummifisch.

Gruß riverboy |wavey:


----------



## Moerser83 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Bisher war immer bei 49 Ende


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Da könnt ihr Großbarschjäger auch mitmachen:

Die besten Großbarschköder


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333464


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

47 cm, 1,6kg 
leider hatte ich ihn abgeschlagen.
heutzutage gehen alle großbarsche wieder baden


----------



## marcus7 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



riverboy schrieb:


> Mein größter Barsch hatte 47 cm und war ca 1,5 Kg schwer. Gefangen habe ich ihn Juli 2015, am RMD- Kanal in Nürnberg bei über 30 ° C im Schatten auf Keitech-Gummifisch.
> 
> Gruß riverboy |wavey:




Steht da ein großer Hecht unter dem Barsch auf dem zweiten Bild?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Gute Frage - und Du hast gute Augen!


----------



## hecht99 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Würde ich definitiv mit ja beantworten. Da hilft nur schnell abhaken


----------



## MikeHawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ist definitiv ein Hecht, man sieht es an den Brust und Bauchflossen, wenn der Barsch 47 ist dürfte der Hecht um 1m sein...verrückt.


----------



## Mac Gill (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Meine persönliche Bestmarke liegt bei 45cm.

Im März diesen Jahres auf Gufi gefangen in Noord-Brabant.


----------



## gründler (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Zum Bild 2 habe das mal rangezoomt...finde das sieht nach Zander aus.....


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Hallo,



> finde das sieht nach Zander aus.....



Müssten da Brust und Bauchflossen nicht enger beisammen stehen?

Oder sieht man nur Bauch und Afterflosse?


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Oder ist es das Monster aus dem Graben oder gar der verirrte Kuhwiesenwaller ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Mac Gill: Geiles Bild, geiler Barsch!



gründler schrieb:


> Zum Bild 2 habe das mal rangezoomt...finde das sieht nach Zander aus.....


Glaube, das würd ich evtl. inzwischen auch eher unterschreiben als Hecht..


----------



## MikeHawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Sorry für Offtopic aber das ist wirklich mal sehr interessant.

 Ein Zander kann es aufgrund der Flossenanordnung NICHT sein auch wenn der Körper danach aussieht.

Für einen Hecht ist die Rückenflosse tatsächlich etwas zu weit vorne.....ein riesiger Döbel käme vlt. noch in Frage... 

Eigener Thread? Sneep?


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Hallo,



> ein riesiger Döbel



wie wäre es mit Rapfen/Schied ????


----------



## gründler (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Vergesst bitte die Lichtbrechung nicht plus die Wellen vom Barsch.
Orientiere mich da eher an Rücken und Schwanzflosse sowie die "querstreifen" wenn es welche sind...kann natürlich alles mögliche sein aber geht für mich eher nach Zander.
Auch wenn die flossen komisch erscheinen....

Gibt es da unten Wolga Zander im RMD Kanal?


----------



## MikeHawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie wäre es mit Rapfen/Schied ????



Dann wäre alle flossen eckig/spitz.

Zander für mich wie gesagt ausgeschlossen, durch keine Lichtbrechung können Flossen(Brust und Bauch) die normalerweise aneinander sind nicht auf einmal 10cm auseinander liegen.

Sehr mysteriös...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Stör? Hai? Phirana?


----------



## marcus7 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Für den Zander spricht die helle Stelle an der Maulspitze, haben Zander ja häufiger.

Der wollte da wohl wem die Beute abluchsen .


----------



## kingpimpz (24. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Heute wurde ich endlich belohnt und zwar mit einem 43er burschen.
Gebissen hat dieser auf einen 15cm schwarzen Gummi, der biss und der Drill waren eher mau.
In den letzten Tagen geht irgendwie nichts mehr und heute sah ich, dass er Blutegel dran hatte, die fische werden inaktiver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Glückwunsch!! 
Biste da mit dem 15er Gummischlappen gezielt auf Barsch oder war der für Hecht/Zander?


----------



## kingpimpz (24. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Ich war auf hecht aus, war beifang, schwimmt wieder [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

#6#6#6

Dachte ich schon, bei der Montage


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*






52 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Boah, das ist ne Marke, Tommi! 

Auf was hat der gebissen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Hammer - wo warste da? Bodden?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Boah, das ist ne Marke, Tommi!
> 
> Auf was hat der gebissen?


Weiss ich gar nicht |kopfkrat. Ich glaube auf Gummi. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hammer - wo warste da? Bodden?


Ne, Holland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

merci.


----------



## Brachsenfan (26. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Bisher zweimal die 44cm erreicht.
Drüber wollen sie aber noch nicht.
Einen klar größeren hab ich dieses Jahr im Mai verloren. Ich angel aber auch nicht gezielt auf die Dicken!
Bin halt einfach nur oft am Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*

Und dafür die Dicken als Belohnung - passt doch ;-)


----------



## feko (26. November 2017)

*AW: Euer größter Barsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stör? Hai? Phirana?



Ein Phirana? 
Was ist das denn? 
|wavey:
vg


----------

